# The social and cultural challenges of being an expat in France due to Brexit.



## callumcairns37

*Hello all,*



My name is Callum and I’m the son of British expatriates living in France. I am currently a final year geography student at the University of Birmingham. I am writing a dissertation on the potential social and cultural challenges associated with being a British expatriate in France and how Brexit has potentially exacerbated these challenges. As someone who has grown up in France and is now studying in the UK, I am passionate about trying to bring to light our experiences during these trying times. I have created a short survey which should only take about 5 minutes to complete. If you feel as though you would like to share your experience with me, please fill out the link below. All information is kept anonymous and if you have any questions please feel free to comment or send me a message. Merci beaucoup!! 

The potential social challenges that British expatriates living in France face


----------

